

My Cheese Wants Me to Follow It on Facebook: 5 Super Wrong Social Media Strats - jgnatch
http://blog.virali.ca/2012/11/my-cheese-wants-me-to-follow-it-on-facebook-5-super-wrong-social-media-strategies/

======
patopinto
great article Tom! I definitely agree. Thxs!

